# Daughter has made me think more lately



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

My youngest daughter has made me think more lately,she is 13 years old.I took her in to have dreadlocks done,was her Christamas present from my SIL Stacy whom made the appointment.She was excited on Christmas day seeing the card with the appointment on it already paid for.Said she has always wanted them and loves them.Then she looks at me and said I should have them done too.Taught her good it's not bad to try new things in life.Looked at her and said I want them done too for her.She was excited and thought I looked good too.I love them and knew I wanted to have this done one day.Did tell her this too.She is like me,loves to try new things in life.I am proud of her and she learned very well today.


----------



## LadybugMomma (Apr 28, 2016)

katiekr said:


> My youngest daughter has made me think more lately,she is 13 years old.I took her in to have dreadlocks done,was her Christamas present from my SIL Stacy whom made the appointment.She was excited on Christmas day seeing the card with the appointment on it already paid for.Said she has always wanted them and loves them.Then she looks at me and said I should have them done too.Taught her good it's not bad to try new things in life.Looked at her and said I want them done too for her.She was excited and thought I looked good too.I love them and knew I wanted to have this done one day.Did tell her this too.She is like me,loves to try new things in life.I am proud of her and she learned very well today.


My 14 y.o. daughter has taught me well too. Just like I've always taught her, to love herself and the skin she's in...she convinced me to by a bikini this past summer! Of course I only wore it in our own yard but it felt great. My hubby was quite happy, too!


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's so refreshing to see how much value you place on your daughter's feelings and her influence on your life/way of thinking. I remember feeling so unimportant at that age. Interactions with my parents were strictly the adult-child sort. Do this, do that, obey your parents etc. Never real conversations. It's difficult to describe. The long lasting impact that had on me is still felt today. I had tremendous difficulty holding a conversation with adults because I was convinced I could not possibly have anything valuable or interesting to offer. I had difficulty asking questions on a whole, in class and later in professional settings. 

With that said, keep doing what you're doing. It's so important at that age to feel valued. She will need plenty of self confidence to deal with the crap that comes with being a teenager.


----------

